# Tivo periodically locking up



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

I added a larger harddrive and zippered it a month or two back and it works like a charm. But in that time I've had it lock up twice. The first was several weeks ago. I couldn't find anything interesting in the logs and pulling the power cord seemed to get things going again just fine.

But then it locked up again today. I look in the kernal log file and found these three lines repeated 45 times and then the log ends until it was rebooted. They also all have the same datetime stamp.


```
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2
```
My tclient log had entries newer than that timestamp, but nothing looked interesting in that file. Nor did any other log I could find.

Here's the last few lines written to my tvlog before the reboot:


```
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Live cache size 1048576
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Live cache size 1048576
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Recording Id 223576 size 228352
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: User recording 137489038 free 491534 
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: TivoClip total 15006065 free 14970225 
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Allocated stream Id 271363, size 228352
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Stream allocated and linked in tmp
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Computed encryption stuff
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Stream added to recording
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Stream unlinked from tmp
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) mediamgr[242]: AddRecordFile input#0
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) pcache[242]: flushed fsid 271363, up to 0 (1792) 
Jun 8 18:47:16 (none) Recorder[242]: Adding check schedule task
Jun 8 18:48:53 (none) mediamgr[242]: FlushRecording input#0
Jun 8 18:48:53 (none) FlushPositionInformation[242]: Flushing writer=0 reader=0
Jun 8 18:48:53 (none) pcache[242]: flushed fsid 271355, up to 1671 (1792) 
Jun 8 18:48:53 (none) Recorder[242]: Adding check schedule task
Jun 8 18:50:11 (none) ApgTimeUtil::SetTime[189]: APG clock and trusted system clock differ by more than 1000 milliseconds.
Jun 8 18:50:11 (none) ApgTimeUtil::SetTime[189]: APG stepping time by -1631 msec to: Thu Jun 8 18:50:10 2006 (GPS-UTC offset = 13 sec)
Jun 8 18:50:10 (none) TmkSystemClock::Unwarp[189]: unwarping!
Jun 8 18:50:18 (none) TmkTransform::Trace[233]: ClipCache 0x5e94ca68 Secondary Reset
Jun 8 18:50:18 (none) ClipCache[230]: 0x5e94ca68 in Entry(), thread 230, fsid 271363
Jun 8 18:50:18 (none) TmkReadAheadCache[230]: Invalidate 271363
Jun 8 18:50:18 (none) pcache[228]: flushed fsid 271355, up to 1791 (1792) 
Jun 8 18:50:22 (none) Recorder[242]: Item rec 223576: estimate KB per second: 172, remain duration 0
```
Any thoughts? Does anyone else experience occasional lockups like this?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Can you post an extract from your kernel log?


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

cheer said:


> Can you post an extract from your kernel log?


Ok. Here's everything between the two reboots.


```
Jun 8 11:26:06 (none) kernel: Time set to: Thu Jun 8 11:26:06 2006 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssapp: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading irblast 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading fan 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading therm 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router 
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Updating system clock 
Jun 8 11:26:06 (none) kernel: Enabling local route 
Jun 8 11:26:06 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters 
Jun 8 11:26:06 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Start fan control 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set: 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background. 
Jun 8 11:26:08 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher 
Jun 8 11:26:09 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp 
Jun 8 11:26:09 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Jun 8 11:26:10 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start. 
Jun 8 11:26:10 (none) kernel: Launcher is running. 
Jun 8 11:26:11 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts 
Jun 8 11:26:11 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts 
Jun 8 11:26:13 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions 
Jun 8 11:26:14 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load 
Jun 8 11:26:14 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software 
Jun 8 11:26:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts 
Jun 8 11:26:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts 
Jun 8 11:26:14 (none) kernel: Starting Services. 
Jun 8 11:26:22 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo! 
Jun 8 11:26:22 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5 
Jun 8 11:26:24 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.2-1, assigned address 2 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x846/0x1040) is not claimed by any active driver. 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3 
Jun 8 11:26:25 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035 
Jun 8 11:26:26 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 
Jun 8 11:26:26 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found 
Jun 8 11:26:26 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected 
Jun 8 11:26:26 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbnet 
Jun 8 11:26:27 (none) kernel: eth0: register usbnet usb-00:0d.2-1, Netgear FA-120 USB Ethernet 
Jun 8 11:26:27 (none) kernel: eth0: Medium status: 0x14 
Jun 8 11:26:27 (none) kernel: eth0: open: enable queueing (rx 98, tx 98) mtu 1500 simple framing 
Jun 8 11:26:32 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp 
Jun 8 11:26:32 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Jun 8 11:26:32 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp 
Jun 8 11:26:32 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Jun 8 11:26:46 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter 
Jun 8 11:26:46 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec ) 
Jun 8 11:26:46 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter 
Jun 8 11:26:46 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter! 
Jun 8 11:27:26 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s 
Jun 8 11:27:39 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Jun 8 11:27:52 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches 
Jun 8 11:27:52 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1 
Jun 8 11:27:52 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2 
Jun 8 11:27:52 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Jun 8 11:27:52 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup() 
Jun 8 11:27:53 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3 
Jun 8 11:27:55 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT 
Jun 8 11:27:58 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event 
Jun 8 11:27:58 (none) kernel: ....started status session 
Jun 8 11:28:05 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name 
Jun 8 11:28:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts 
Jun 8 11:28:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts 
Jun 8 11:28:06 (none) kernel: starting rc.sysinit.author 
Jun 8 11:28:06 (none) kernel: set environmental variables 
Jun 8 11:28:06 (none) kernel: starting telnet and ftp 
Jun 8 11:28:07 (none) kernel: starting serial bash 
Jun 8 11:28:07 (none) kernel: running fakecall 
Jun 8 11:28:08 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:10 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6 
Jun 8 11:28:10 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully! 
Jun 8 11:28:13 (none) kernel: 
Jun 8 11:28:13 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jun 8 11:28:14 (none) kernel: Starting netserver at port 12865 
Jun 8 11:28:19 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:24 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:30 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jun 8 11:28:32 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:32 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
Jun 8 11:28:40 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:47 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD 
Jun 8 11:28:50 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete 
Jun 8 11:28:56 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE 
Jun 8 11:29:08 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Jun 8 11:29:08 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event 
Jun 8 14:36:56 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x00d15cdc 
Jun 8 14:36:56 (none) kernel: Before = 0x00cda06f, After = 0x00cda09d 
Jun 8 14:36:56 (none) kernel: 
Jun 8 14:40:17 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x015628f6 
Jun 8 14:40:17 (none) kernel: Before = 0x01562959, After = 0x01562987 
Jun 8 14:40:17 (none) kernel: 
Jun 8 14:50:13 (none) kernel: !!!!WARNING: Needed 2 tries to set video STC to 0x03411066 
Jun 8 14:50:13 (none) kernel: Before = 0x034110c0, After = 0x034110ed 
Jun 8 14:50:13 (none) kernel: 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: AddPesPacket: Not an audio PES packet 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: continuationBytesM=0 len=592 
Jun 8 15:32:00 (none) kernel: Packet 31: rbidx=508 len=592 pesOff=-2 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map: 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable) 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages. 
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages.
```


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't see anything here. Hmm. Makes me wonder if it is a power supply problem, or something else hardware-related. I say this because otherwise I'd expect error messages in the kernel log prior to rebooting.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok. Thanks for the tip. Thankfully, it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Just curious, what screen or function did the tivo lock up on? I have had my HD-Tivo lock up and the clock displaying Please Wait. I got it back working by using Tivoweb and Web Remote, I clicked on the Directv button with my mouse and it immediately went the the NPL. This worked the last two times my tivo locked up.


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

It simply locks up on live TV. Turn the TV on and there's a frozen image of whatever happened to be playing. The remote is useless and I can't telnet in or get on TivoWeb. If there's a way to unfreeze it, I've not found it. We've just pulled the power cord, waited a few seconds and plugged it back in.


----------



## mskreis (May 9, 2004)

I have the same problem with a Philips DSR7000 that I zippered many months ago. Every couple of weeks it locks up just as you describe.


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

I too have experienced this lately. It happened twice just yesterday. It's the first time I have seen a DirecTivo do this in my nearly 5 years of owning DirecTivos.

My Tivo that locked up is also a Zippered DSR7000.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

> It simply locks up on live TV. Turn the TV on and there's a frozen image of whatever happened to be playing. The remote is useless and I can't telnet in or get on TivoWeb. If there's a way to unfreeze it, I've not found it. We've just pulled the power cord, waited a few seconds and plugged it back in.


Same thing with a Hughes box and it happens every day.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I've seen two different things cause Tivo lockups:

Bad (non-HD) hardware. Tie thermal issues into this. Bad motherboard, bad p/s, etc.
Bad hard drive(s). Far and away the most common cause that I've seen. Remember, hard drives come in two forms: dying, and dead.
Pretty much any kind of software issue (mangled tivoapp, etc.) that I've seen causes a reboot, along with some kind of log entry in /var/log/kernel.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

Cheer, well said about hard drives.

I kept my original hard drives as fall back devices. I plan on reverting to that drive on the Hughes and see what happens. If the problem recurs indicating some other hardware problem, my spare DTiVo comes out of the closet.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

There's another issue that can cause dtivos running 6.2 to hang and/or reboot. It's an instability, and can sometimes be triggered by IR noise or sometimes bad guide data. The reason I didn't mention it before is that it usually presents errors in the log file about a thread straying.

sometimes clearing thumbs can improve the situation, sometimes a full clear & delete will, sometimes nothing seems to help. ONE of my 3 HDVR2s had this happen, was hanging/rebooting all the time... a C&DE fixed it, and it hasn't happened since (fingers crossed - 10 months and counting).

Here's the relevant thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=241092


----------



## TivoPip (Feb 26, 2003)

I also had very similar symptoms and it turned out to be a bad connection on the power plug of the hard drive. Noticed it as I was going to put a new drive in. Reset the plug, turned it on & its been flawless for weeks.


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

One of my tivos has been locking up more and more. There is no consistency as to when it locks up, or at least none that I've noticed. With this last occurance, I rebooted, cleared the kernal log, then rebooted again to get a clean log. What I got is below.

Can anyone tell me if they see the cause of my reboots, and if so is there a way to fix it?

Thanks!

cp


```
Log cleared on Sat Jun 24, 2006 by TivoWebPlus
Jun 24 19:04:43 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: klogd 1.3-3, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cannot find map file.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loaded 34 symbols from 5 modules.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: CPU revision is: 00005430
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: FPU revision is: 00005410
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary instruction cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Primary data cache 32kb, linesize 32 bytes.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Linux version 2.4.20 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.0) #22 Fri Feb 20 18:19:25 PST 2004
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Determined physical RAM map:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: memory: 04000000 @ 00000000 (usable)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 16384
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(0): 16384 pages.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(1): 0 pages.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: zone(2): 0 pages.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda7 dsscon=true console=2,115200 upgradesoftware=false
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Monotonic time calibrated: 81.00 counts per usec
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 161.79 BogoMIPS
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 1: 8388608 bytes @ address 0x80d00000
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 2: 1048576 bytes @ address 0x81500000
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region 8: 10485760 bytes @ address 0x81600000
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Contiguous region of 19922944 bytes total reserved at 0x80d00000.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Memory: 43820k/65536k available (1222k kernel code, 21716k reserved, 81k data, 64k init, 0k highmem)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking for 'wait' instruction... unavailable.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at port 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at iomem 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting kswapd
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS00 at 0xb4100100 (irq = 79) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS01 at 0xbc010000 (irq = 133) is a unknown
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS02 at 0xb4100140 (irq = 81) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ttyS03 at 0xb4100120 (irq = 80) is a 16550A
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: Maxtor 6L200P0, ATA DISK drive
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ide0 at 0x400-0x407,0x438 on irq 87
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Partition check:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: hda: [mac] hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 hda11 hda12 hda13 hda14 hda15 hda16
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ip_conntrack version 2.1 (512 buckets, 4096 max) - 152 bytes per conntrack
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 64k freed
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting rc.sysinit
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage A_PreKickstart scripts
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Scanning for configuration files
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Invoking startup scripts for:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: platform 'trinity'
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: implementation 'Series2'
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: implementer 'TiVo'
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Releasing /initrd and clearing ramdisk, if they exist
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: warning: can't open /var/mtab: No such file or directory
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: umount: /initrd: not mounted
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Activating swap partitions
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Adding Swap: 130044k swap-space (priority -1)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading core system drivers
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Parallel modem driver loaded, 1 ports starting at /dev/ttyS1
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Loading ircatch
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Found rev 'F' Si2433 modem on /dev/cua1
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking for Kickstart panic signal
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage B_PostKickstart scripts
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 1
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 2067, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=2). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 2053, i_blocks wrong 312 (counted=308). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 2057, i_blocks wrong 1064 (counted=1062). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 2064, i_blocks wrong 50 (counted=44). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 2060, i_blocks wrong 1472 (counted=1458). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Inode 4220, i_blocks wrong 16 (counted=8). Set i_blocks to counted? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Fix summary information? yes
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel:
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: 597/32768 files (2.3% non-contiguous), 6737/131072 blocks
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleanup /dev/hda9 pass 2
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: ext2fs_check_if_mount: No such file or directory while determining whether /dev/hda9 is mounted.^M
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9: clean, 597/32768 files, 6737/131072 blocks
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 is clean after pass 2
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mounting /var
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: /dev/hda9 on /var type ext2 (rw)
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Cleaning up files in /var
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Checking space in /var
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Mounting initial environment
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Starting logging daemons
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Found Silicon Labs "Si2433" modem, rev F, skipping modem patch
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase1 repair scripts
Jan 2 00:00:15 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage C_MediaInitialization scripts
Jan 2 00:00:16 (none) kernel: Loading input section drivers
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: cobra module was successfully installed, LNBPA 0x10 LNBPB 0x16
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Loading output section drivers
Jan 2 00:00:18 (none) kernel: Splash the screen
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage D_PreMfs scripts
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: Remote control is TIVO
Jan 2 00:00:19 (none) kernel: MFS partition on /dev/hda10
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading Trinity dssapp
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: /tvbin/dssappAV: DSS Interface Version 1.24, compiled on Nov 12 2004
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Look for debug board
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading irblast
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading ideturbo
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: TiVo disk statistics module loaded
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Disk cautionlevel is 3
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: Loading fan
Jan 2 00:00:21 (none) kernel: hda: Generic ATA management
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading therm
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Loading TvBus router
Jan 2 00:00:22 (none) kernel: Updating system clock
Jun 24 19:05:58 (none) kernel: Time set to: Sat Jun 24 19:05:58 2006
Jun 24 19:05:58 (none) kernel: Enabling local route
Jun 24 19:05:58 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Jun 24 19:05:58 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Start fan control
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set:
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Jun 24 19:06:00 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher
Jun 24 19:06:01 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Jun 24 19:06:01 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 24 19:06:02 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start.
Jun 24 19:06:02 (none) kernel: Launcher is running.
Jun 24 19:06:04 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Jun 24 19:06:04 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Jun 24 19:06:05 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions
Jun 24 19:06:06 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load
Jun 24 19:06:06 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software
Jun 24 19:06:06 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Jun 24 19:06:06 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Jun 24 19:06:06 (none) kernel: Starting Services.
Jun 24 19:06:15 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo!
Jun 24 19:06:15 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5
Jun 24 19:06:16 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035
Jun 24 19:06:17 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Jun 24 19:06:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 24 19:06:17 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected
Jun 24 19:06:17 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3
Jun 24 19:06:17 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035
Jun 24 19:06:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Jun 24 19:06:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 24 19:06:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected
Jun 24 19:06:18 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.0-1, assigned address 2
Jun 24 19:06:18 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x707/0x200) is not claimed by any active driver.
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: v0.4.26 (2002/03/21):Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver pegasus
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: intr interval will be changed from 80ms to 128ms
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0: SMC 202 USB Ethernet
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0: link NOT established (0x7849) - check the cable.
Jun 24 19:06:19 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link speed and mode 10HDX
Jun 24 19:06:20 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link up
Jun 24 19:06:20 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link speed and mode 100FDX
Jun 24 19:06:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 24 19:06:28 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
Jun 24 19:06:28 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 24 19:06:28 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
Jun 24 19:06:28 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 24 19:06:54 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter
Jun 24 19:06:54 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Jun 24 19:06:54 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Jun 24 19:06:54 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter!
Jun 24 19:07:37 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s
Jun 24 19:07:50 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jun 24 19:07:58 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches
Jun 24 19:07:58 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1
Jun 24 19:07:58 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2
Jun 24 19:07:58 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jun 24 19:07:59 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jun 24 19:07:59 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3
Jun 24 19:08:01 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
Jun 24 19:08:05 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jun 24 19:08:05 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event
Jun 24 19:08:05 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event
Jun 24 19:08:12 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: starting rc.sysinit.author
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: set environmental variables
Jun 24 19:08:13 (none) kernel: starting telnet and ftp
Jun 24 19:08:14 (none) kernel: starting serial bash
Jun 24 19:08:14 (none) kernel: running fakecall
Jun 24 19:08:17 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6
Jun 24 19:08:17 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
Jun 24 19:08:18 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
Jun 24 19:08:19 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jun 24 19:08:22 (none) kernel: Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
Jun 24 19:08:22 (none) kernel:
Jun 24 19:08:27 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 24 19:08:32 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jun 24 19:08:35 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 24 19:08:35 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 24 19:08:50 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 24 19:08:54 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
Jun 24 19:09:00 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 24 19:09:11 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
Jun 24 19:09:28 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
```


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Me too. Have a dual drive zippered Samsung DirectTivo. I posted a seperate thread about this last week. Just checking this morning and it had locked up again overnight. Strange thing is it's always on a black screen when it's frozen. A quick reboot gets it going again - but very annoying!


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> There's another issue that can cause dtivos running 6.2 to hang and/or reboot. It's an instability, and can sometimes be triggered by *IR noise* or sometimes bad guide data. The reason I didn't mention it before is that it usually presents errors in the log file about a thread straying.
> 
> sometimes clearing thumbs can improve the situation, sometimes a full clear & delete will, sometimes nothing seems to help. ONE of my 3 HDVR2s had this happen, was hanging/rebooting all the time... a C&DE fixed it, and it hasn't happened since (fingers crossed - 10 months and counting).
> 
> Here's the relevant thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=241092


I get the lockups caused by IR every once in a while. I had been getting them, but never looked at the logs, and then one day I was watching TV in the MBR and hopped onto the bed and accidentally landed ont he remote and boom (well, not really a boom, per se) locked screen.


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

The lockups did start after I started using my new Harmony 880 remote. I'll try going back to the peanut and see if that helps at all.

cp


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

There used to be a bug in tivoweb with the phone module. I don't know what get's installed with zipper, and I don't know if the bug has been fixed, but every time I re-install tivoweb I get random lockups until I remove it.

Just an idea


----------



## pokegol (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to get daily lockups on my series 1 with tivoweb where the remote would not work, but I could still telnet in to reboot. Installed tivoweb plus and the problem went away.

TiVo Box Information
Software System:	3.0-01-1-000
Service Number:	
System Type:	United States Series 1 Stand-Alone
Tuner Count:	1
Remote Address	1
Uptime	47d 7h 28m 20s
Current Temperature:	32C / 89.6F


----------



## cp1cp2 (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I'm pretty sure it's not an IR issue. When I got home from work tonight the Tivo was locked up and no one had used a remote anywhere near the Tivo since last night. And the Tivo was stuck on a morning news show, so I know it locked up this morning.

I couldn't ping, telnet or access TWP; so I had to reboot by pulling the plug. Tivo restarted fine like it always does.

Here's the kernel from today, up until the reboot.

cp


```
Jun 26 09:26:04 (none) kernel: Time set to: Mon Jun 26 09:26:04 2006
Jun 26 09:26:04 (none) kernel: Enabling local route
Jun 26 09:26:04 (none) kernel: Setting TCP keepalive parameters
Jun 26 09:26:04 (none) kernel: Checking for additional disk
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Start fan control
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: First temperature parameters set:
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Terminal temp: 71
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Critical temp: 62
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Logging temp: 60
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Target temp: 50
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Lowest fan speed: 7
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: /tvbin/fancontrol is running in the background.
Jun 26 09:26:06 (none) kernel: Starting TvLauncher
Jun 26 09:26:07 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2191, protocol tcp
Jun 26 09:26:07 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 26 09:26:08 (none) kernel: Waiting for launcher to start.
Jun 26 09:26:08 (none) kernel: Launcher is running.
Jun 26 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase2 repair scripts
Jun 26 09:26:10 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage E_PreApplication scripts
Jun 26 09:26:11 (none) kernel: Checking for database conversions
Jun 26 09:26:12 (none) kernel: No upgrade to load
Jun 26 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Not upgrading software
Jun 26 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase3 repair scripts
Jun 26 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage F_ApplicationLaunch scripts
Jun 26 09:26:12 (none) kernel: Starting Services.
Jun 26 09:26:21 (none) kernel: Microcode version is TiVo!
Jun 26 09:26:21 (none) kernel: Found hpk front panel model 1
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hub
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: starting integrated EHCI driver
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: PCI device 1033:00e0
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: irq 6, pci mem b4002000
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: PCI: 00:0d.2 PCI cache line size set incorrectly (0 bytes) by BIOS/FW, correcting to 32
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: ehci_hcd 00:0d.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: hub.c: 5 ports detected
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb.c: EHCI initialization succeeded
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4000000, IRQ 5
Jun 26 09:26:22 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.0, PCI device 1033:0035
Jun 26 09:26:23 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
Jun 26 09:26:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 26 09:26:23 (none) kernel: hub.c: 3 ports detected
Jun 26 09:26:23 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xb4001000, IRQ 3
Jun 26 09:26:23 (none) kernel: usb-ohci.c: usb-00:0d.1, PCI device 1033:0035
Jun 26 09:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
Jun 26 09:26:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: USB hub found
Jun 26 09:26:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: 2 ports detected
Jun 26 09:26:24 (none) kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:0d.0-1, assigned address 2
Jun 26 09:26:24 (none) kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x707/0x200) is not claimed by any active driver.
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: v0.4.26 (2002/03/21):Pegasus/Pegasus II USB Ethernet driver
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: usb.c: registered new driver pegasus
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: intr interval will be changed from 80ms to 128ms
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0: SMC 202 USB Ethernet
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0: link NOT established (0x7849) - check the cable.
Jun 26 09:26:25 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link speed and mode 10HDX
Jun 26 09:26:26 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link up
Jun 26 09:26:26 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: link speed and mode 100FDX
Jun 26 09:26:31 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 26 09:26:34 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol udp
Jun 26 09:26:34 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 26 09:26:34 (none) kernel: PokeFirewallPort: Poking hole through firewall at port 2190, protocol tcp
Jun 26 09:26:34 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 26 09:27:00 (none) kernel: using driver frame iter
Jun 26 09:27:00 (none) kernel: ApgLogFrequency( 0 sec )
Jun 26 09:27:00 (none) kernel: Finished creating ApgDriverFrameIter
Jun 26 09:27:00 (none) kernel: Using a smartSorter!
Jun 26 09:27:41 (none) kernel: Calling ReadStream()s
Jun 26 09:27:54 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jun 26 09:28:01 (none) kernel: Initialize with 2 live caches
Jun 26 09:28:01 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 1
Jun 26 09:28:01 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 2
Jun 26 09:28:01 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jun 26 09:28:01 (none) kernel: TvMomMediaSwitchSource::DoSetup()
Jun 26 09:28:02 (none) kernel: AddInputSection 3
Jun 26 09:28:05 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state INIT to BOOT
Jun 26 09:28:07 (none) kernel: ....sending Booting event
Jun 26 09:28:08 (none) kernel: ....started status session
Jun 26 09:28:14 (none) kernel: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
Jun 26 09:28:14 (none) kernel: pegasus.c: eth0 set allmulti
Jun 26 09:28:14 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 26 09:28:14 (none) kernel: Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Jun 26 09:28:14 (none) kernel: Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
Jun 26 09:28:15 (none) kernel: starting rc.sysinit.author
Jun 26 09:28:15 (none) kernel: set environmental variables
Jun 26 09:28:15 (none) kernel: starting telnet and ftp
Jun 26 09:28:15 (none) kernel: starting serial bash
Jun 26 09:28:15 (none) kernel: running fakecall
Jun 26 09:28:18 (none) kernel: Running fakecall version 6
Jun 26 09:28:19 (none) kernel: Fakecall ran successfully!
Jun 26 09:28:20 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state BOOT to FAST_LOAD
Jun 26 09:28:21 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jun 26 09:28:24 (none) kernel: Detected new image was installed, clearing Error #51...
Jun 26 09:28:24 (none) kernel:
Jun 26 09:28:32 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 26 09:28:47 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Jun 26 09:28:55 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jun 26 09:28:56 (none) kernel: rc.sysinit is complete
Jun 26 09:28:56 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
Jun 26 09:28:57 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 26 09:29:00 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to FAST_LOAD
Jun 26 09:29:06 (none) kernel: ApgManager Transition from state FAST_LOAD to STEADY_STATE
Jun 26 09:29:22 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
Jun 26 09:29:22 (none) kernel: ....sending Done event
Jun 26 09:31:03 (none) kernel: EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
```


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

the errors usually show up in the tverr log, not the kernel, iirc


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Can a regular S2 Tivo owner access the tverr and/or kernel logs or does it only work for the hacked/software modified Tivo models?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Devx said:


> Can a regular S2 Tivo owner access the tverr and/or kernel logs or does it only work for the hacked/software modified Tivo models?


well, technically, you don't need a HACKED box... you could look at the logs by pulling the drive.

Short of that, I don't think it's possible to check the logs on an unhacked tivo.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, I can pull the drive but rather than randomly look for it, do you know which partition and directory the logs would be in?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

partition 9, (which is normally mounted as /var in the tivo)
subdir logs

You may want to look into some minimal hacking... enabling logging to the serial port could help diagnose this more easily, and should work even on the newer boxes that are harder to fully hack (540s and r10s)


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks BTUx9. My original reason for looking at the logs is gone but I might still pull the drive when I get a chance to snoop around a bit.


----------

